# Cane corso (Italian mastiff)



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Out 1 year old cane corso was diagnosed with Muscle Wasting Disease which could never be fixed and could make his life short. He also tore something in his hind knee which makes things even worse. He's such a sweet boy and makes a wonderful guard dog but just keep him in your prayers while we go through ortho consultation and figure out the best thing for him and us. God Bless


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw. Pretty boy!
I'm sorry to hear if his illness.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sorry.  I've met a few corsos, and they're such delightful dogs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor thing. What causes it?


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

They say it is hereditary. The ligament torn in his knee (or so the doctor thinks) was caused by him playing rough with the other dogs. The sad part is he just turned 1 year old and is a sweet loving dog. Please keep him in your thoughts as we move on with the situation.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

So they confirmed today that his knee did not have torn ligament BUT his knee cap pops in and out of place on its own and partly due to the fact the the cartilidge behind his knee cap is torn. They said there is 4 levels to the knee cap situation, level 0 being not severe, and level 4 being not repairable. Murphys is a level 2. It could be worse and it could be better but they believe they can do a successful repair to fix it for good, barring the x-rays on his hips/legs comes back negative for being the cause of this whole situation. No matter what tho he is going into surgery today to get his knee fixed and then we will go from there if the x-rays are positive. ill keep you guys updated, thanks for the concern!


----------



## Pinehollow (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd be contacting the breeder, hopefully they provided a health guarantee. And won't breed the dogs that produced your pup again. 

What are they doing to repair the knee? 

I currently have 4 Corsi myself, one of them also hurt her her knee at a young age. Hers was a torn ACL. We had surgery to fix it, but it became an issue a few years later and we had to un-do the repair. She has really bad arthritis in it now and can't bend the leg to sit etc. She's nine, and still able to run around. Another one , rescued corso mix, also got a torn ACL and we opted for the surgery where they cut the bone and reposition the joint. It has worked out much better than the standard repair our other corsi had. Way expensive, but they're worth it.

Have them do the blood work to check for sensitivity before sedating her, they can be sensitive to it. Good luck with your pup.

We're on the opposite end.. we have 2 corsi that are 13 yrs old and one of them is going to be put down soon. Worst part of owning any dog.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

We had a dog who underwent that second type of knee surgery (TLPO) twice-- the second knee went out 3 years later...and wanted to say it did work great...He made it to 11 years old then had spinal issues and we had to put him down, he was a Boxer)...


----------

